# China CHEATS it's way to a Gold Medal.. Unbelievable !



## thirteenknots (Feb 5, 2022)

If anybody thinks otherwise, you're living in fantasyland.

Team USA knew this would happen and sure as heck it has already 
started. These games should have been boycotted long ago.


USA disqualified after skating review, allowing China to win first medal at 2022 Games (msn.com)


----------



## thirteenknots (Feb 5, 2022)

Plus ...Team USA cannot speak out or Nancy Pelosi will have 
a conniption fit due to the CCP gutting her funding.


----------

